# RIP Bea Arthur :(



## concertina (Apr 28, 2009)

I just heard about this this morning. I adored Bea Arthur and The Golden Girls and all her stage work. 

Golden Girls Star Beatrice Arthur Dies - Tributes, Bea Arthur : People.com


----------



## MissResha (Apr 28, 2009)

*sigh* i absolutely LOOOOOVE The Golden Girls. i STILL watch it to this day. RIP Dorothy!


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 28, 2009)

Hearing this made me sooo sad.  She was a funny lady and I enjoyed her work immensely.  She will be missed.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 28, 2009)

What a class act she was.  I loved her deadpan humour, and she was truly a groundbreaker in her field.  May she rest in peace, my thoughts are with her family.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2009)

i'm so sad!!
first sophia now dorothy
i was actually watching the season 2 dvd when my cousin text me that she died
i LOVE LOVE LOVE the golden girls


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 28, 2009)

I heard Saturday. May she RIP. I love The Golden Girls! She'll live on thru my DVDs.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

So Sad...She has brought a lot of smiles and hollas to a lot of people!! She and her humor will be terribly missed


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 28, 2009)

her & sophia were my faves :'(


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 28, 2009)

i heard this the other day, it made me sad


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 30, 2009)

=(  I read about it too, it's so sad. The Golden Girls reminds me so much of my fiesty little grandmother.


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2009)

I was sad when I heard this, the Golden Girls got me through some hard times I had to spend laying on my couch. That and Designing Women were my 2 favorites.


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2009)

I freaking loved the Golden Girls. "Thank You For Being a Friend" is one of my ringtones on my BB.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

I loved Golden Girls and Maude....Sanford & Son too...But thats another thread lol


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 1, 2009)

RIP Bea...I love that show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRosa (May 1, 2009)

She was one of the greatest actors out there.  I love the GG so much, I know by memory most of the dialogues, they always make me laugh.  RIP Bea.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 1, 2009)

i had to post this
this is one of my favorite episodes of golden girls
ENJOY!!!!

YouTube - Golden Girls (S3) - "Grab That Dough" pt.1/3

YouTube - Golden Girls (S3) - "Grab That Dough" pt.2/3

YouTube - Golden Girls (S3) - "Grab That Dough" pt.3/3


----------



## BRosa (May 1, 2009)

Ahahaaaa!  

I love the Mixed Blessing episode (Michael getting married) when Rose says: "Can I ask a dumb question?" and Dorothy replies: "Better than anyone I know..."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







At 6:18--
YouTube - Golden Girls - Mixed Blessings 1/3


----------



## britnicroq (May 2, 2009)

Golden Girls was a damn funny show, RIP Bea Arthur, she was my favorite!


----------



## lipshock (May 2, 2009)

Golden Girls was _my_ show, I tell ya.  _Sex and the City_ doesn't have anything on those women.  =D

I am so sad about Bea's passing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was by far my favourite GG.  I own all the seasons on DVD and I don't go a day without watching at least one episode.

One of my favourite Dorothy's moment is where she finds out Sophia has been hiding money and she offers to make her some tea, telling her "It'll relax you..." with this devious look on her face.  So, Sophia tells Rose to taste it and Dorothy screams out, "ROSE, DON'T!  ...that tea is for my mommy.." HYSTERICAL!


----------



## BRosa (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Golden Girls was my show, I tell ya. Sex and the City doesn't have anything on those women. =D

I am so sad about Bea's passing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was by far my favourite GG. I own all the seasons on DVD and I don't go a day without watching at least one episode.

One of my favourite Dorothy's moment is where she finds out Sophia has been hiding money and she offers to make her some tea, telling her "It'll relax you..." with this devious look on her face. So, Sophia tells Rose to taste it and Dorothy screams out, "ROSE, DON'T! ...that tea is for my mommy.." HYSTERICAL!_

 
Ahahaaa, that's a good one!  Yeah, I like how she looked at the camera or as if looking at the audience every time the other girls said something silly.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 7, 2009)

^She was born to act!


----------

